# Decent gear newbie



## usingmyrights (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just really gotten into bass fishing the past few years (mainly because I'm actually catching them now). I'm just using a cheap combo from Dicks with plastic worms. I'm wanting to get a decent setup and there seems to be some decent deals out there right now. I'll think I know what I want then some horrible reviews on it and I don't have the extra cash to experiment with different rods and reels. So here's my question. What the best $100 rod out there in your option. I was looking at the St Croix Triumpth, Premier, and Mojo Bass, as well as the Abu Garcia line. I've heard good things about Fenwick and Falcon as well. Then there's the old standby UglyStik. I'd also like to get a rod for fishing for crappie/smaller bass so I guess I'd be looking at getting an UL or light rod and a Med rod. My 2nd question is would it be better to spend more on the rod or reel. Which one would make the bigger difference fishing?


----------



## po1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Since your just starting out keep things simple and cheap till you find your strengths. It helps to update your location on your profile with members in your area knowing what works for them. For me I'm hard on equipment so I stay with Shakespeares Ugly stik and Shimano spinning reels 6:2:1 all reasonable priced. For the me the best move I made was going to a 7' m rod first, then better reel next. For crappies I use Cabela's Whuppin' Stick Crappie Rods 10' and 12' I use any small reel to hold the line and fish like the canepole days. When it comes down to it I've caught as many keeps on inexpensive equipment as expensive equipment. I just don't mine breaking the tips of my inexpensive stuff as much #-o .


----------



## usingmyrights (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm in the Gainesville, FL area. I'd be fishing the smaller lakes in the area, Santa Fe, Rodmans/Ocklawaha(sp?), and Silver River. May occassionally go over to the Suwannee. I know that the cheaper stuff will catch fish just the same, but I also know that quality can make a difference. A Triumph is only about $20 more than an ugly lite, and to me is a small price to pay if its a much better rod. The Abu Garcias aren't much more either and I found an only source were they can be had for about $60 for a Vendetta.


----------



## po1 (Feb 28, 2011)

One way I get more info is I go to cabelas and bass pros site,find the equipment then read all the user reviews. Always helps me make a decision on purchasing new equipment.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 28, 2011)

do the same at tackle warehouse. theres plenty of great honest reviews there.


----------



## Mpd165 (Feb 28, 2011)

Look at the Temple Fork Outfitter (TFO) rods designed by Gary Loomis. They are right at that price and are getting nothing but positive reviews from what i've seen. I have not tried them personally as I find my $50 All Stars work just fine so far. FYI, I started with a 7 ft MH. I used it for everything and it's still yet to fail me.


----------



## cavman138 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't discount the Bass Pro rods. I have 3 Extreme's and I think they are great. I use 6'6" MH. They are on sale right now for the spring classic and the reel is reasonably priced as well. These are all I have experience with at this point, but my next rod will either be the Abu Veritas or the St. Croix Mojo or Premier. Bass Pro's reels are pretty good quality as well. The Pro Qualifier, Extreme, and Johnny Morris reels are good. Some of those are on sale right now for the Spring Classic as well.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2011)

Im a fan of the extreme rods, those were my jump into the higher end rods way back. Even back in the day spending 70-80 bucks on a rod was crazy.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 1, 2011)

Jim said:


> Im a fan of the extreme rods, those were my jump into the higher end rods way back. Even back in the day spending 70-80 bucks on a rod was crazy.





Same here. In the $100 range I'd definately go for the carbon lite though. I picked one of those up at the classic last weekend and was amazed at how light it was. If I wasn't making the jump to a gps locator this year I would have gotten a couple of those.

The St. Croix Mojo is also a very nice rod in that price range.

With baitcasters you definately get what you pay for, and in my opinion $100 is the starting point there, but there are deals to be found out there. Spinning reels are a little easier to find a quality reel for less money. Happy shopping!


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I don't have a BPS nearby, and I'd want to put my hands on one before purchasing. It looks like Academy is having a sale (trolling motor battery just went on sale $20 cheaper too) and they just opened a store near me so I might swing up that way. Supposed to be $30 off any $100 rod, so sounds like thats the way to go about it. I'll see what they have and go from there


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Be careful you don't catch the"dreaded fishing" disease! I did many years ago and I can't get rid of it! Then again....I'm not really trying to either. :LOL2:


----------



## LonLB (Mar 1, 2011)

$200 is the new $100 in my opinion. There has been a big push for rods in this price range. As a result there are TONS of new rods that are great, and only $100.

I'd look at the Bucoo from Falcoln, St Croix Mojo, The BPS Carbonline, and if on sale Pro Qualifier, and the Carbonlite.

That is just a sampling though, and there are a BUNCH more out there.


As for a reel, I would look for a BPS Pro Qualifier, Revo S, or even a Citica on sale, and go that route.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

I've bought a lot of really great gear on line for very good, even up to 50% off prices. Tackle Warehouse, BassDepot, etc.....

It can be found for the right prices...I'm living proof. (the gear that I have is better than I deserve for sure)


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Just don't pick up a rod or reel you can't afford. :mrgreen: 
The nice ones are very hard to put down.


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I brought some rods home yestrday and now just to need to get some reels. Picked up a 7' Mojo Bass for $70 and a Falcon HD for $60 (it was the only light/UL rod they had in stock). I'm thinking maybe a Sahara for the Falcon (saw some Okumas I liked though), and am unsure on what to get for the Mojo.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 2, 2011)

usingmyrights said:


> Well, I brought some rods home yestrday and now just to need to get some reels. Picked up a 7' Mojo Bass for $70 and a Falcon HD for $60 (it was the only light/UL rod they had in stock). I'm thinking maybe a Sahara for the Falcon (saw some Okumas I liked though), and am unsure on what to get for the Mojo.




Those are good rods.

You can't beat the Pflueger spinning reels. The president is a proven peformer. Has been around for years and years now, almost unchanged and that speaks about it's design and durability.

I like the Pflueger Supreme because it's lighter, and a faster retrieve.


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I've defintely got the bug now. Took the boat out yesterday to see how the trolling motor would push it since it wasn't as windy. Threw out a line on my cheapo rod and got a few smaller bass. I think I'm going to be mostly using the lighter setup for now. Even though small couple lb bass aren't any fun with a med action rod, it should be with a light action with the drag set low.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome you got a mojo I have three and i love them, I think they are really good rods. I like all my croix rods matched with shimano reels. The curado 200e7 and 200e5 are the best reals I have used hands down and if you are really looking you can find em used for around 100. Put a curado on your mojo and you wont regret it. Either way you cant go wrong with shimano! Pm me if you need a really good website for used equipment!


----------



## Butthead (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a Bass Pro Rod whore!

I have: 
2 Johnny Morris Signature Series spinning rods, 6'9" & 6'6" ML
1 BP Carbon Black 6'6" MH spinning
Browning Midas 6' MH spinning
Browning Midas 6'6" MH baitcaster
2 BP Finesse ML Baitcasting rods, 6'6" & 6'9"
2 BP Finesse ML Spinning rods 6'6"
1 BP Graphite Series MH 6'6" Spinning rod for topwater frogging through the lily pads
2 Browning Silaflex 6'6" M fiberglass spinning rods for trolling

I throw the 6'9" ML Signature Series rod more than any of the others. While not very great for dragging heavy worm weights across the bottom, it's great for tossing everything else. Amazing for the finesse work with plenty of backbone. 

When it comes to worming my Favorite is the BP Carbon Black rod. Super sensitive blank, ultra light, and only $120! 

Carbonlite rods are definitely super light and sensitive, but I prefer a cork handle. I know a lot of guys like the Extreme rods, but I'm not a fan. At $100 regular price, I think you get a ton more sensitivity for the extra $20 of the Carbon Black.

If you have the chance, take a look at a Berkley Lightning rod. While they're only $40, they're one of the best values out there for beginning fisherman. Decent sensitivity, good backbone, and pretty light.
Also, the Pflueger President and Okuma Epixor reels are a great value as well. Smooth operation, good drag, and they stand up to abuse well while being pretty affordable.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 3, 2011)

usingmyrights said:


> I'm thinking maybe a Sahara for the Falcon



I have a Sahara on a Falcon. SWEET setup.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a shimano sedona 4000FD on a 7ft Med Act st croix triumph med act 7ft with 20 lb powerpro. use it everytime i go fishing either in a lake fishing for bass, rivers and catfish, or inshore.. and i love it. and i always have a ultra light spinning set up i use a 5ft rod(either the green quantum from walmart or a Shakespeare micrographite) and the smallest Mitchell avocet reel walmart had(about a 40 dollar set up) and i use both frequently. I buy my ultra lights at walmart because ive never had a problem and there really relaxed about there return policy if i break something. i have 10lb braid on my UL. i normally keep a cheap rod with a spincaster(mercury or ugly cast from walmart) around just for bobber fishing or for a guest.


----------



## Travis91 (Mar 6, 2011)

As far as good spinning reels go if you want something to last and that can be rebuilt shimano and diawa are the best of the best.. abu, mitchel, Pflueger, and some others are all owned by pure fishing and arent made to the best quality.


----------

